

Creativity and confidence propels founder of Groupon, Andrew Mason - edw519
http://post-gazette.com/pg/10318/1103190-55.stm

======
candre717
Groupon is becoming a massive company, and yet Andrew keeps a low profile.
And, the company itself outside of tech circles, remains modestly known. Yet,
it seems that Groupon is following the Facebook trajectory as this young
company makes huge leaps in growth. Oh, how the two Founders differ.

------
nickpinkston
I didn't know he was from Pittsburgh... What's going on with Mt. Lebanon?
First Mark Cuban, now Mason?

------
zandorg
I only see Google adverts with deliberate typos (Manchster). Very tacky!

